# Dead earthworms everywhere



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Ok so for the past couple weeks I've seen literally hundreds of dead or dying earthworms laying all over my yard. I havent sprayed any pesticides only been using GCF products. Is this normal this time of year or is my yard trying to tell me something? I like the idea of having the worms...IN THE GROUND. What you guys think?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

You receive lots of rain lately then get hot?


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Not much rain but definitely hotter. Only in the 90's tho


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Modern theories that worms surface during rain: 1) the wet surface is easier for movement, 2) rain virbrations hitting the surface is similar to predator moles vibrations so worms surface to escape. Once on the surface and the ground gets too hot for them to return to cool moist soil, they dry out and die.

... or it could be some X-Files mystery :dunno: _The Truth is Out There_


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm having a similar issue. I'm doing a reno and about two weeks ago, before I sprayed anything, I had a few showing up. For the last 3 days, no rain in sight, the birds are having a field day. There are worms, not all dead, all over the lawn, but not on the concrete.


----------

